# Help Please ..This GD Vacume will not Start



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Did a video of this piece of krap... Please Help

https://nam03.safelinks.protection....OnrAqsZ2foMzZErCCpdUOinREY4CvgGjc=&reserved=0


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Did a video of this piece of krap... Please Help
> 
> https://nam03.safelinks.protection....OnrAqsZ2foMzZErCCpdUOinREY4CvgGjc=&reserved=0


BAD GAS- WARRANTY WORK WILL NOT BE COVERED UNDER THESE CONDITIONS.:vs_laugh:


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

You have to choke it.


Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Your Flux Capacitor has burned out.

ED


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

de-nagorg said:


> *Your Flux Capacitor has burned out.*
> 
> ED


Well... not that it's any of your business, but it's not completely burned out... some pills help.

But... help me with the vacume.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> But... help me with the vacume.


OK, vacuum


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> OK, vacuum


I saw that too, but am accustomed to reading the various misspellings of many of the posters.

Maybe the vacuum needs a " tune-up".


ED


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Has some bad intake valves, not pulling any vaccum.


----------



## DR P (Dec 16, 2017)

so it sucks when it wont start

& sucks when it does start? :bangin:

Peace


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

That is what happens when the wife of a retired plumber tells him to vacuum the living room.


----------

